
Why Do All My Friends Want to Kill Themselves? - bscphil
https://medium.com/s/story/why-do-all-my-friends-want-to-kill-themselves-cd0f21609ee6
======
Chazprime
After reading that I still don’t have a clear understanding of why his friends
are suicidal, but I suspect it has a lot to do with boredom and over-coddling
parents.

~~~
kopo
I would guess the internet/social media/news media info overload environment.

Usually anyone dealing with too much info have to be trained to handle it -
soldiers/pilots/ER docs/air traffic controllers etc etc. Most people who have
to deal with it without the training just break down.

Kids are esp vulnerable as they are targeted specifically with all kinds of
info.

I teach part time and see a lot of anxiety and depression. The current
thinking about this is to not take away the internet but the device. The
device makes us face these environments alone. But it you put the kid in a
group setting...class room or a living room with internet access the way they
handle the overload changes. They feel safer and less depressed/anxious about
the negative triggers. Still lot of research needs to be done though...

~~~
CitizenTekk
In this regard I agree, because of the way media approaches people specially
teenagers, media approaches the way how things are needed rather than how can
it be utilized. That's why it's building gaps getting them more insecure about
what is happening around.

